# Indian Fantails



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are the pics of my Indian Fantails. Views are welcome !!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are very pretty! I love fantails!

Terry


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

You have some beautiful birds!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Their beautiful. I have been trying to find Indian Fantails with no luck. I have American Fantails.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Beautiful*

Indian Fans are still a good strong breed and decent fliers, considering their overly large tails. They have not been ruined by overzealous show people. Very nice indeed.

Bill


----------

